

X-Men’ Director Bryan Singer Accused of Sexually Abusing Teenage Boy - sergiotapia
http://variety.com/2014/film/news/x-men-director-accused-of-sexually-abusing-teenage-boy-1201158645/

======
SixSigma
Some weasel words to make him sound more like a pedophile

Teenager = 17, OK technically a teenager, age of consent in lots of Western
countries.

> forcibly sodomized him

that's a bit more than "sexual abuse", round here we call it "rape".

So why not just :

"X-Men’ Director Bryan Singer Accused of Rape"

~~~
sergiotapia
I agree with you, however I didn't write the title. I just used the one in the
article per HN rules. Thought people here would be interested in this story
since it's related to the new X-Men movie director.

~~~
SixSigma
Oh I know it's not of your doing, HN would have changed it even if you had put
a different title.

